# Where's the GOOD stuff??!!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Freddy gets three meals a day of puppy kibble mixed with cooked meat - he was raised on puppy kibble and raw lamb but it's much easier to defrost it, cook it and refreeze in small quantities, and even easier to cook a balanced meat and veg mix for him and Sophy, and rely on the commercial to provide for the extra needs of a growing puppy. In the evening when Poppy gets her fourth meal of the day the others get something too, just to keep it fair, so I gave Sophy a scrap of chicken and Freddy a small serving of kibble. Oh, the horror! He sniffed the bowl from every side, sniffed around it and underneath it, then looked at me in stunned amazement. There were no treats in it! Every other evening I have added a couple of the tiny home made biscuits, this evening I forgot. Half a teaspoonful of chopped chicken pancake made all the difference!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The horror! I think the human tried to pull a fast one on you, Freddy.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Then they give you "the look"


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Firm believer in toppers, even just a few crumbles or tiny pieces of leftover protein. Keeps it interesting.


----------

